# Tales of Innocence NDS Translation Patch Released



## tempBOT (Jun 29, 2010)

*Tales of Innocence NDS Translation Patch Released*
English Fan Translation by Absolute Zero
              After almost two years of work, Kingcom and throughhim413 are proud to present this English translation patch. The patch includes song and battle subtitles and selectable naming conventions among the other improvements made to the game. This patch aims to set a new standard for Nintendo DS fan translations.

The patch is provided in xdelta format. Instructions are included in the readme.

​
Download
Release Announcement
README

Contributed by throughhim413​


----------



## DarkCrudus (Jun 29, 2010)

Sweet gonna download right now!


----------



## OuTee (Jun 29, 2010)

Great news! Thanks Absolute0!


----------



## fishykipper (Jun 29, 2010)

amazing! I've been waiting so long!!! Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 29, 2010)

HELL. YES. AWESOMENESS!
Can't WAIT to try this out!


----------



## nugundam0079 (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow great job!!!!


----------



## Fel (Jun 29, 2010)

Yay, finally! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks a lot!


----------



## DarkCrudus (Jun 29, 2010)

Edit - guess that error didnt matter it works =]


----------



## Lushay (Jun 29, 2010)

DarkCrudus said:
			
		

> How exactly do i patch the file?
> 
> u tried that xdelta thing, but i got an error at the end


Have to download the latest Dotnet Framework.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 29, 2010)

Like the battle system , the translation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , and art/style.

What well make it perfect is a analog stick and working R/L buttons


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 29, 2010)

I salute anyone even remotely involved with work of this magnitude. This to me is a reminder that it's not all over for humanity just yet when there are people willing to spend such time working on such a huge project. You've not only found a way to entertain me for the next few weeks but also restored my faith in humanity. I'll be honest with you, that's no mean feat. Congrats.


----------



## .Darky (Jun 29, 2010)

Holy fucking shit! Thanks a lot, Absolute Zero. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




inb4 shitstorm, noobswarm, etc


----------



## Sharpz (Jun 29, 2010)

Just patched and started to play, and all I can say is...AWESOME!

Thanks for all the hard work and dedication that was put into this translation.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 29, 2010)

Works fine on the SC2 and AK 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The game has to much talking at the start


----------



## BlackDave (Jun 30, 2010)

WHY DID MY DSi SCREW UP A DAY AGO


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2010)

BlackDave said:
			
		

> WHY DID MY DSi SCREW UP A DAY AGO



Because you killed it.

Yes. You.

So far, no errors, thank you throughhim.


----------



## Splych (Jun 30, 2010)

that's amazing.
thanks for all the work~

now i might actually play my DS again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## BlackDave (Jun 30, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> BlackDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no. my friend's wife killed my dsi on sunday.... so pissed


----------



## Demonbart (Jun 30, 2010)

Urgh I only get my ds back tomorrow, but I wanna play this so badly!


----------



## imz (Jun 30, 2010)

been waiting ages for this, good one absolute zero!


----------



## Raiven (Jun 30, 2010)

Uhm.. How can I patch again?
I read about the Framework thingy, which version do I need? and how does it work?


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 30, 2010)

Raiven said:
			
		

> Uhm.. How can I patch again?
> I read about the Framework thingy, which version do I need? and how does it work?
> This person help me
> 
> ...


----------

